# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  كتاب النكت

## الدمعة الحزينة

*بهانه:* آنى ناديت هريدى و جلت له آنى مش عاعمل حاده الأسبوع ده فى الدار لآ غسيل و طبيخ و لا كنيس و لا حاده واصل، اتصرف انت عاد..أول يوم ماشفتش حاده واصل.. تانى يوم برضه ماشفتش حاده..و تالت يوم بدأت أشوف بعينى الشمال هبابه..!! 
واحد اخذ الدواء قبل ميعاده ليش؟؟؟ علشان يفاجئ الجراثيم
فيه شى اسود يمشى على الجدار ويقول : ميووو...ايش يكون؟؟؟ غراب بيستهبل 
فيه نقطة زرقا على الحيطة ايه هي ؟؟؟ نملة لابسة جينز
واحد نذل اختلف مع ابوه طلع من البيت وكتب عليه هنا مقر طالبان
اسد وكلب اتفقوا ان كل واحد يضرب الثاني علي قفاه بدأ الكلب وضرب الاسد ولما جاء الدور علي الاسد الكلب جري والأسد بيجري وراءه الاسد سال قرد بيقرا الجريده مشفتش كلب جري من هنا رد القرد وقال الكلب الي ضرب الاسد علي قفاه غضب الاسد و قال الله يخرب بيوتهم هي لحقت تنزل في الجرايد.
مرة واحد قروي لقى الفانوس السحري دعك الفانوس العفريت جاله تسلخات
مجانين حط لهم الدكتور أغنيه ... قامو يرقصون الا واحد !! قال له الدكتوور ليه ما ترقص قال اصل انا العروسة.

جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و اعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج واعد يدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش. 

جماعة مساطيل بيتفرجوا على الاخبار .... فنشرة الاخبار طولت فراح الاولانى قال للتانى :هى لية نشرة الاخبار طولت النهارد كدة؟ فراح التانى رد عية وقال معلش اصل شكلها كدة النهاردة اخر حلقة 
مرة واحد محشش اتصل على بيت قال محمد موجود قالوا الرقم غلط قالهم... طيب بتردوا ليه  
مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية 
بخيل اشترى نصف كيلو تفاح عض التفاحة الاولى لقاها مسوسة والثانية كذلك طفا الكهرباء واكل التالتة
مره واحدة عجوزة عندها 80 سنه لقت مصباح علاء الدين طلع لها الجنى طلبت منه تصغر 30 سنه بقى عندها 50 سنه وطلبت منه يصغرها 20 سنه بقى عندها 30 سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين بقى عندها 20سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين جلها الحصبه ماتت
مرة ديك بقول لفرخة تتجوزيني عرفي قلتلة ده بابا يدبحني 

واحد عنده مزرعة دواجن واشترى مجموعة كتاكيت وكان وسطهم كتكوت شرس جدآ ماكانش راحم الفراخ او الديوك كان مطلع عينهم ، فالراجل زهق منه ورماه فى الصحراء ، وبعد كام يوم راح الصحراء فلقى الكتكوت مرمى على الأرض وشاف نسر نازل من فوق على الكتكوت ، صعب علية الكتكوت فضرب النسر بالنار... جرى علية الكتكوت وهو بيزعق وقالة "يخرب بيتك بوظت لى الكمين".

مهندس كمبيوتر، حلل دمه، طلعت فصيلته Hp 
كلب شوارع مر من جنب مخفر شرطة شاف كلب بوليسي قال آخ لو كملت تعليمي 
مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك حقنة دلوقتي ومش ها حلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله خليها بكرة يا دكتور علشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي 
واحد بتاع فيديو جيم مات كتب علي قبره "جيم أوفر" 
ضابط المرور بيحقق فى حادث... سأل الاول .. فرد .. يا بية انا اديتة كلاكس .. واديتة انوار وصرخت فية 
علشان يبعد ومفيش فايد سأل التانى ... فرد ... يابية انا اعمل اية ، انا قاعد فى الكشك بتاعى 

مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح 
المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت 
مرة واحدة ست بتقول لجارتها الحقيني يا أم محمد بعت جوزي يجيبلي ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس ... يالهوي وعملتي إية .. عملت بامية وامري لله 
واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة 
في مجموعة بخلاء مشوا على الكورنيش لقيوا لوحة مكتوب عليها منطقة قروش قاموا كلهم نطوا في البحر 
خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب صحن فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. 
وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم الرابع دخل المطعم وما معاه صرافة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت. 
طفل صغير سال امة ازاى انا جيت الدنيا قالت له حطيت شوية سكر تحت السجادة لاقيتك جيت ... راح الطفل حاطط شوية سكر تحت السجادة... يومين و لاقى صرصار فقال له لو مكنتش ابنى كنت قتلتك 22- 12
واحد قال لخطيبته انتي لبن انتي قشطة أنتي حليب أو أقلك ؟ انتي البقرة كلها
غبى شاف مقهى انترنت مكتوب عليه الساعه بــ 3 جنيه .... دخل يسأل هي ضد الماية؟؟ 
كل يوم النمر ينزل في الأرنب ضرب و يقول له إنت ودانك طويلة ليه. اشتكى الأرنب للأسد و قال له على تصرفات النمر معاه.الأسد قال للنمر يا أخي إتلكك للأرنب بطريقة أحسن من كده، قول له هات لى جزر، إذا جاب لك جزر لونه أصفر إضربه و قول له أنا عاوز جزر أحمر، و إذا جاب لك جزر أحمر إضربه و قول له أنا عاوز جزر أصفر. فقال النمر للأرنب أنا عاوز جزر، فقال له الأرنب، عاوز الجزر أصفر و لا أحمر.النمر نزل في الأرنب ضرب و قال له إنت ودانك طويلة ليهمرة كان في ماتش بين فريقين حشرات في الشوط الاول في فريق انهزم واحد صفر و الشوط الثاني نزلت أم أربعه و اربعين دخلت 42 هدف بعد الماتش صحفي بيسأل المدرب اللي فاز :ليه مانزلتش أم أربعه و أربعين من أول الماتش ٌقاله:كانت بتربط الجزمةاتنين سكرانين ماشيين...فواحد قال للتاني:لما أموت ابقى اشرب لي الكاس بتاعي ....فصاحبنا مات ، وبعد كام يوم التاني راح البار وطلب كاسين... قاله: 
ايوه بس انت لوحدك.... فحكى له على الموضوع .....وبقى كل يوم يشرب كاسين...لحد ما فى يوم طلب كاس واحد ....الراجل قالوه اشمعنى...قاله: اصل انا بطلت اشربواحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز .كان أحد البخلاء متضايقاً وحزيناً ، فسأله زميله : ما بك ؟
فقال البخيل : لقد انكسرت سنة من أسنان مشطي .وأنا أريد تسريح شعري .
الزميل : ألا يمكنك استخدام المشط دون هذه السنة ؟
البخيل : لا ... لأنها كانت السنة الأخيرة !!!مرة كان في أرنب مريض وراسه يوجعه فقالت السلحفاة له انا راح اجيب لك بندول وبالفعل طلعت. ومر الوقت والارنب مريض ساعة ساعتين ثلاث خلص اليوم وفي اليوم الثاني صحا الارنب من النوم والسلحفاة لسة ما رجعت فطلع يتحرى وشافها توهها على بعد 100 متر فصرخ عليها وقال انا الغلطان اللي اعتمد على مثلك فردت السلحفاة احترم نفسك ولا ماني رايحة.مرة اربع صاعيدة داخلين امتحان فاجلهم سؤال فى الامتحان وهو كام عدد ارجل المعزة فكلهم سألوا صاحبهم حسنين وما كنش بيرد عليهم فلما خلص الامتحان قالولو انتا ما قولتيلناش لية 
قالهم المراقب كان جنبى ومعرفتيش اطلع المعزة.جماعة صعايدة بيلعبوا كهرباء على الطريق السريع اللى تخبطه عربية يطلع برة .مرة واحد حب يفتح مزرعة مواشي فسال صاحبة انت بتأكل البقر ايه قالو البقر الاسود ولا الابيض قالو الاسود قالو علف فقالو طيب والابيض قالو علف بردو قالو طيب بتشربو ايه قالو الابيض ولا الاسود قالو الاسود قالو ميه قالو طيب والابيض قالو ميه بردو قالو طيب بتنيمو فين قالو الاسود ولا الابيض قالو الاسود قالو في الحضيرة قالو طيب والابيض قالو في الحضيرة بردو قالو يا عم انتا وجعلي دماغي من الصبح وقاعد تقول ابيض واسود والاتنين بيكلو ويشربو وينامو زي بعض قالو لا اصل البقر الاسود بتاعي قالو والابيض قالو بتاعي بردوووووووومرة تلاتة صعايده راحوا محطه القطار لقوا القطر ماشى اتنين منهم طلعوا يجروا ورا القطر و التالت واقف يضحك عليهم. الناس سألوه بتضحك ليه قالهم اصل انا اللى مسافر والاتنين التانين جايين يودعونىصعيدى راكب تاكسى السواق نزل يحيب علبة سجاير لاقاة خلع عصاية الفتيس سالة لية خلعتها قال: شفتك عمال تلخلخ فيها قلت لما اشلهالك علشان متتعبشمرة اثنين ساكنين فى ناطحات سحاب لكن المصعد كان معطل فطلعوا على رجليهم فوصلوا الى الدور 99 فقال واحد للاخر عندى خبرين الاول حلو والثانى وحش الحلو ان احنا وصلنا الى الدور 99 والوحش ان العمارة مش بتاعتناصعيدي عندو أرق مش قادر ينام صحبو قالو عد لغاية 500 بدأ يعد ولمن نعس راح غسل وشة وجا يكمل للـــ 500تلاته اندال اتفقوا يشوفوا مين اكتر نداله الاول شاف راجل عجوز عايز يعدي الشارع مسك ايده و سابه في نصف الشارع واتاني عداه وضربه التالت ضحك وقال انا اكتر نداله الراجل ده يبقي ابويهواحد بلدياتنا كان قائد فى الجيش و قدامه أربع صفوف عساكر ....واحد من العساكر عطس..القائد سأل أول صف مين اللى عطس محدش رد فتح عليهم النار قتلهم كلهم و بعدين سأل الصف 
التانى مين اللى عطس محدش رد ..راح فاتح النار عليهم ....و إدور على الصف التالت قام واحد خاف و قاله انا اللى عطست ياباشا...قاله القائد يرحمكم اللهسألوا صعيدى : ليه جتلت أبوك 
الصعيدى : كانوا عاملين رحلة للأيتام , كنت عايز اروحها 
المحققين : طب ليه جتلت عمك ؟ 
الصعيدى : كنت عايز ابن عمى يسافر معايا 
المحققين : طب ليه كنت عايز تنتحر 
الصعيدى : أصلهم لغوا الرحلةمرة واحد مسطول آل لواحد مسطول تاني يلا نسرق العمارة دي فرد التاني :نوديها بعيد الأول علشان محدش يوشفنا وبعدين ألعوا هدومهم وحطوها وراهم وأعدوا يزؤواوبعدين جه حرامي 
وسرق هدومهم فواحد بص وراه ملآش الهدوم فأل للتاني كفاية كده إحنا بعدنا أويمرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقهمره واحد فتح التلاجه شاف الجيلي بيرتعش قال له متخافش حشرب ميهمره واحد شحات ماشى على واحد عجلاتى بقول له اعطنى مما اعطاك الله قاله خد لك لفه

واحد بخيل راح للفكهاني .. قال له شوف لنا حاجه ناخدها معانا لواحد عيان ، الفكهاني قال له عندك مانجه أهه بعشرين جنيه الكيلو ، قال له لا ياراجل أصله مش عيان قوي كده.مرة صعيدى راح يكشف على ابنة الدكتور غاب نصف ساعة و رجع قال لة البقية فى حياتك رجع الولد لابوة لآلآلآ يا با ه انا ممتش قال له اتنيل على عينك هتفهم احسن من الدكتورمرة واحد عداه العيب خد اللي بعده.في يوم راح واحد عند جماعه و اتاخر عندهم و صار يستنى العشا تاخر العشا ف سال بنت الجماعه اللي كان عندهم امتا حتحوطوا العاشا قالت له: بعد ما تمشي من عندنا على طولمره واحد بخيل اوى بعت ابنه يشترى له بعشره صاغ جبنه .....راح الواد ورجع بعد شويه وقاله بابا البقال بيقولك تعال الحس السكينهمرة واحد دماغه لفت قابلها من الشارع التاني.واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و ضهر.
في حاره كلهم سوادنيين كساله فقالوا خلونا نسوي دوري كرة قدم لما حطوا الجدول خلو اول اسبوع اجازه
في مدرس تاريخ اول يوم له في التدريس دخل الفصل وسال الطلاب مين قتل نابليون، ماحد عرف نادى المدير وقال له ما حد عارف مين قتل نابليون المدير قله كيف قيام جلوس وجاء للمدرس وقله انته متاكد انه نابليون انقتل عندك في الفصل .
في مسجد طردوا الشيخ اللي بيخطب فيه يوم الجمعة لأنه خطبته بطول, و جابوا شيخ جديد يخطب بدالوه…. أول جمعة خطب فيه هذا الشيخ قال: بتعرفوا قصة غزوة بدر…قالوا: بنعرف, قال: اذن أقيموا الصلاة ,,, الجمعة الثانية قالهم: بتعرفوا غزوة أحد,,, قالوا: نعرف….. قال: اذن قيموا الصلاة….. الجمعة الثالثة قال لهم: بتعرفوا قصة غزوة اليرموك……. قالوا: نعرف,,,,, قال اذن اقيموا الصلاة…. بعد انتهاء الصلاة… و قبل ذهاب الناس.. قال الشيخ: قبل ما تروحوا…. بتعرفوا قصة يوسف….. قالوا: بنعرف….. قالهم: اذا ما تيجوا الجمعة القادمة!!!!!

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

> جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و اعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج واعد يدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جماعة مساطيل بيتفرجوا على الاخبار .... فنشرة الاخبار طولت فراح الاولانى قال للتانى :هى لية نشرة الاخبار طولت النهارد كدة؟ فراح التانى رد عية وقال معلش اصل شكلها كدة النهاردة اخر حلقة 
> مرة واحد محشش اتصل على بيت قال محمد موجود قالوا الرقم غلط قالهم... طيب بتردوا ليه  
> مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية 
> بخيل اشترى نصف كيلو تفاح عض التفاحة الاولى لقاها مسوسة والثانية كذلك طفا الكهرباء واكل التالتة
> ...



 
اخوكم الــــــــــد مـــــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــــة الــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــــــز يــــــــــــــنـــــة

----------

